# My (Really Bad) Betta Doodles in Paint



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Some Really Bad betta doodles I did in 'Paint'.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

darn! i can't see the pictures!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

That's wierd, because I can't either! Ahh!


----------



## PeggyJ (Oct 15, 2010)

i cant see them either


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't see them


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Me neither!! D:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I cant as well.


----------



## BunniesLair (Jul 20, 2010)

I see them! 
...
Wait.. no I dont..

<.<

>.>


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont ):
Wanna see themmmm!!! lol


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm..

Let me see If I can upload...

Bloo97 uses Upload!
It's not effective!

Sorry, but their on my other computer. ):

Poo.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*:-( No doodles??? *


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess they are so bad that they wouldn't upload! lol Just kidding.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bwahaha! That made me laugh. xD


----------

